# summer toys



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

lets see them


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Heres my boat with my old silverado...


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

heres one...will spend most weekends on her


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

my summer restoration project


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

heres mine and its for sale too


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

heres mine..... oh and nice boats guys...I wish I had a boat. I also like that summer resto project!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If I see your car one more time M&M... I'll straight trade you my boat for it. I'll even throw in the life jackerts, bumpers, and a case of oil.

Here's my dinky boat:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My ATV after a little spring time mudding. It's now broken down out in the middle of nowhere. I doubt I'll be using it this summer.:crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

... and my tractor all nice and clean ready for summer.wesport wesport wesport


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

First time out, that tractor looks like you keep it in great condition! nice!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, lets see...I sold my ATV and boat about a month ago. So no toys for me...just work this year!:crying:


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL...the car isnt going anywhere... First Time Out you have alot of toys! And that tractor looks brand new!! xysport you are the man :salute:


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Race RC cars around the state. The big one on the left and the white truck are two stroke gas powered beasts!!  
Run on dirt offroad tracks layed out like moto/supercross tracks. The trucks are both 2wd, the buggies are 4wd.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

I forgot about the quad... This was last summer after we got stuck in a hail storm out on the trail


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M Services;390319 said:


> LOL...the car isnt going anywhere... First Time Out you have alot of toys! And that tractor looks brand new!! xysport you are the man :salute:


Thanks. I wash it after EVERY use. My dealer says it is worth just as much as we paid for it two years ago lol. In that picture the tires got dirty driving it out into the field. I usually have tire shine on them.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

First Time Out;390294 said:


> If I see your car one more time M&M... I'll straight trade you my boat for it. I'll even throw in the life jackerts, bumpers, and a case of oil.
> 
> Here's my dinky boat:


i'll trade you my tractor for that boat..haha... i need a crab pot tender, come on you know you want a nice little project


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, seeing that the boat is 1/2 my dad's I really shouldn't be selling it lol. He'd kill me if I got another tractor. A farmer down the road from me has a 1939 John Deere that he fully restored. It is amazing. He was using it to spread seed last night. I've had my eye on it for a year. I told him if he ever wants to sell it I'll find a way to buy it.


----------



## MOXIE (Jan 19, 2007)

*Toys*

1988 Boston Whaler Montauk


----------



## MOXIE (Jan 19, 2007)

*Toys*

1999 Fxsts


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

*one of my toys*

2001 Gsxr 1000


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Almost forgotxysport This WAS my summer toy, its gone now tho:crying:


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

this is my summer toy for work....

but we have a 19foot center con. but looking into a 20 foot walk around a little bit more room on that boat plus theres a place to sleep no more in the back of the truck lol if we get it ill post pics 19footers already in the water no pics on the comp next time im down ill get some tho


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2006 Tracker 60hp Mecury. Just picked it up two weeks ago.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

My 2006 GSXR 1000


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice boat Bansky!


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

2001 Black Bullitt #4403 1 of 1818 light bolt ons.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*My Play Ground*

1978 Sanger Sprint jet, 454 Chevy. Bought it new July 10, 1978
The picture is from 2004 at Tomahawk Lake in Wisconsin! 

And we like to do a little 4 wheeling in Nicolet National forest!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's my new summer toy. 05' Harley Deuce.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

Awesome ride!! I like the color too!!


----------



## Fastech (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's one of my summer toys, a 1989 Formula with a 454 Mercruiser.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

here are my summer toys.

2 96 Kawasaki 750ZXi's....these are for sale.









87 Suzuki Cavalcade w/California friendship III sidecar....and my girls when they were 2 and 4.









98 Ducati ST2









and the love of my life. 99 camaro SS convertible. 1 of 18 Hugger Orange with white top/interior. jsut a few small mods.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

*it floats to. no kidding.*

1972 slickcraft i think. it floats too. no kidding. i wasnt sure if it would when i bought it for five hundred bucks but it hasnt let me down yet.


----------



## MOXIE (Jan 19, 2007)

*toys*

Radio Control. I would never trust Snow-Way controls to these babys


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

06HD BOSS;390628 said:


> My 2006 GSXR 1000


Im looking at one similar to this... just a 750. 1000 is too much bike for me...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I forgot to add my "race" car. It's for sale just because I can't afford to run it anymore. I'm going to sell it and either put it towards a larger boat or a project/mudding Jeep.wesport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's the pic...


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

First Time Out;391436 said:


> Here's the pic...


so what is that class called where you are. here at one track they have 'hornets', and 'short trackers'. another track calls them 'Bandits', or the 'international class'. I think the difference is the bandits and hornets are FWD the others are RWD, but all are 4 bangers that are moslty stock.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Donny O.;391449 said:


> so what is that class called where you are. here at one track they have 'hornets', and 'short trackers'. another track calls them 'Bandits', or the 'international class'. I think the difference is the bandits and hornets are FWD the others are RWD, but all are 4 bangers that are moslty stock.


If you run street tires they are call Roadrunners. If you put on the selected track tire you run in a class called Mini Stocks. I think every track has a different name for 4 cylinder cars lol. I was always confused when I brought it to other tracks. What we call one class, they call it something completley different.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

First Time Out;391460 said:


> If you run street tires they are call Roadrunners. If you put on the selected track tire you run in a class called Mini Stocks. I think every track has a different name for 4 cylinder cars lol. I was always confused when I brought it to other tracks. What we call one class, they call it something completley different.


road runners at one track are the monte carlo, cutlass, etc with v8's....the other track they call them Hobby stocks. so yeah i know what you mean about different names at different places. the only one that seems to be consistant is 'late models'.

here are both tracks close to me. the only racing i have done at either place was spectator drags......who knows what that is called by you.

http://www.rockfordspeedway.com/divisions.html
http://www.jeffersonspeedway.com/division.html


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres one of my summer toys. Its for sale right now. WAY to fast, I saw 81 mph this year


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

my summer toy


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are my toys.

1988 Bayliner 24ft Sunbridge with a 350 hooked up to the quad(yes it pulls it with no problems)









******* Yacht Club









The B6000 Bucket Loader









The summer/winter toy Arctic Cat 400


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

The Beutiful sunset over the Great Sacandaga, If you are ever on the lake radio me in boats name is Sittin' Duck


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

My 2001 GSXR 750


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

77 Nordic Jet Boat. Original Hull. All the rest I re-did. 454, Roller, Brodix, E-brock etc. Custom EFI with Roots 8-71 blower next year.

T.J.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

fordmstng66;448895 said:


> My 2001 GSXR 750


Man i had that same exact bike. It was my first bike and i looked high and low to find that color. I bought it for $5300 and sold it the next year for $5600 lol


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

They are hard to find, i love the color. I also like the 01 1000's in black/red/silver.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sure do miss the warm weather!!!!!!


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

The first one is my 76 Stingray. The second one is my cbr 600


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ive already posted this a couple times, but heres my 06 GSXR 1000


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

fordmustang66 - - heres my old 01 750


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I also forgot the 1972 ford mustang convertible I am restoring. I will get pics later or tomarrow.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Ooops, forgot to resize


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I sold my jetskis that I posted on page 2 and bought a different water toy this year.

74 Hydrostream Vixen with a 50HP johnson. I know it is only a 50 but when the boat only weighs 300# it doens't need much of a motor....this little thing flies. might still try to go bigger with the motor....it will hold a 85. cant imagine 65MPH in this thing.

BTW yes it even has the dixie air horn!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Now that's *******! Good looking boat.


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

00 ws6. Cam, headers with a cutout, lowering springs, 19x10's all the way around, 5% window tint, and a whole bunch of other stuff... Damn money pit lol










And she rides shotgun 

My dad's 67Chevelle is in the background.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

First Time Out;449032 said:


> Now that's *******! Good looking boat.


you think that is bad....this is a picture of me and a truck I used to own....could you imagine this pulling that boat!!


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

New 2007 Polaris Sportsman 800 EFI *taken on the day she was delivered*... She has seen some use but I keep her like new. Thats my dad getting ready to go for a ride.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

My 86 FXRS LowRider










My 68


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

how do you like that 800twin efi? i have a 500efi and a 600 twin.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

here are mine. Red: 2006 500 EFI Blue: 2003 600 Twin


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

06HD BOSS;448953 said:


> fordmustang66 - - heres my old 01 750


06HD BOSS that is a clean bike. I like the colors on your 06 1000. I wish i could buy a newer one, but i am getting married next year. Plus i just bought myself a new 07 silverado 2500 HD need money to put a new plow set up on it instead. Besides a 1000 would get me in a lot of trouble the 750 already does..LOL


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Donny O.;449048 said:


> you think that is bad....this is a picture of me and a truck I used to own....could you imagine this pulling that boat!!


I have not seen builds like that in a long time.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

my 1970 cuda 440 6pack and my custom 124ss choper


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is my summer toy and I would not consider my fal season withought him. So this is my summer & fall toy.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Awsome toys guys!!!

I got a few.

My newest toy, 2005 TJ Rubicon. Going to get a lift and tires for the spring time.


2008 Yamaha Grizzly 700FI with EPS. Just have some 26" Mud Lite XTR's on it.


98 K-1500. 6.5"dick cepek lift stage 2, 2" body lift and 38.5X11 Boggers.


Then of course there is my race truck, work truck, pride and joy.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

bowtie_guy;450163 said:


> 2008 Yamaha Grizzly 700FI with EPS. Just have some 26" Mud Lite XTR's on it.
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Does that have the power steering on it?


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

well here is my old atv it was a 2007 kawasaki prairrie 360 4x4 had a k and n and a hmf pipe on it and a warn 2500 on it 








and decided it wasnt big enough for me and here we go 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i with warn rt 25 winch and a pipe very soon


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

*Some Mopars Here*

Here are a few of my summer toys.

1973 Road Runner 440
1973 Challenger 340
1974 Dart originally a slant 6 now 383 4bbl.


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

Here is a little project i started last spring..
1989 EZGO with a Yamaha R6 power plant.
The start:









as It sits now:


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

My money pit..


















It has everything done to it except motor work... Which if it snows some this winter it will have a built turbo motor by spring.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

mrmagnum;450554 said:


> Here are a few of my summer toys.
> 
> 1973 Road Runner 440
> 1973 Challenger 340
> 1974 Dart originally a slant 6 now 383 4bbl.


 Nice collection you've got. I really like the GTX.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj126/wadedooley/cudabike2.jpg 1970 cuda 440 6 pack and my custom 124 inch Rocky Mountain chopper


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

good it worked


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj126/wadedooley/buckettruck001.jpg My Shop 12000 sq ft:salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

my H-1 Hummer


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

dzrick;450837 said:


> Nice collection you've got. I really like the GTX.


Thank you!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

cutom paint on my bikeprsport


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice money pit you have there. It is tastefuly stretched. Looks good.



dbdrgr150;450728 said:


> My money pit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;450364 said:


> Does that have the power steering on it?


Yes it does have the power steering. I love it!!! Hope to do some good runs next spring.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Here are mine, well the Quad's mine, the Mustang is my buddies work in progress.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres some more summer toys. Heres a shot of my 1967 Camaro 327 matching #'s. Its not a great shot but its all I have on my comptuer right now. And a shot of the lift and the pride and joy, my snap on tool box. The only reason these are summer toys is because I still have to get around to putting heat in the garage lol


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres the 4 post lift.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

and the tool box.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

02 ws6 6sp. Has right around 34k on her I think. This is my 3rd T/A. Corsa catback, Eibach lowering springs, SLP lid, SLP strut bar, expensive ass good year F1s, 15% tint, Eclipse headunit and Polk Audio speakers. Sits most of the time as I can't find time to drive her (most places we go at night I wouldn't think of parking the car at :angry: and during the day I'm in my truck)


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

That Camaro is very nice!!!

Heres my summer time daily driver/fun car...93 Talon TSI AWD. It's the first car fun car I've owned and I've done all the work and mods myself. I've had it to the track once and ran a best of 14.2 with the clutch slipping some. Hopefully I make some good $$ pushing this winter so I can get a clutch, bigger turbo, injectors, SAFC, and balljoints.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

mrmagnum;450554 said:


> Here are a few of my summer toys.
> 
> 1973 Road Runner 440
> 1973 Challenger 340
> 1974 Dart originally a slant 6 now 383 4bbl.


Nice toys, Huge Mopar fan here, Mopar or No Car baby...

Once my detached garage is finished being built I finally will be able to own one a Muscle car and play  if it ever snows...

Here is one my dream cars...


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

I can only get 5 on at a time, I will post more tomorrow. In order they are 05 Harley Screaming Eagle Electra Glide, 03 HD Heritage Classic, 2001 EZ GO (slightly modified), 02 HD Retired police Electra glide (heavily modified) Started life White, 98 Massey Ferguson (lawn mower)


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

heres my warm weather toy...2003 kawi 636 stuntbike


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*My 74 Dodge*

My favorite toy....... have a few others but this is my wet dream..

Small block 340.... 405 hp on the flywheel, 347 hp at the rear wheels

Oh ya,,,, it has juice.... 150 jet and it ran 535hp on the flywheel, 420 at the rear wheels....

Best 1/4 mile was 11:62 @ 118 mph

Having it's winter nap now 

Al


----------



## nichols (May 17, 2006)

Interesting to see the AWD Talon on here - I have a similar car myself. I bought it brand new, and have slowly been modding it for more and more power. This past season, it did a best of 11.1 @ 125mph, and I've pulled traps just shy of 130 last year. Not bad for a two liter four-banger. 

Don't get the SAFC when you upgrade - get DSMLink instead. If you want to chat, hit me up on email or a private message - I've been messing with Talons, Galants, and Eclipses for about ten years now.


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

nichols;477357 said:


> Interesting to see the AWD Talon on here - I have a similar car myself. I bought it brand new, and have slowly been modding it for more and more power. This past season, it did a best of 11.1 @ 125mph, and I've pulled traps just shy of 130 last year. Not bad for a two liter four-banger.
> 
> Don't get the SAFC when you upgrade - get DSMLink instead. If you want to chat, hit me up on email or a private message - I've been messing with Talons, Galants, and Eclipses for about ten years now.


Nice DSM man! 2Gs are much sexier than 1Gs, but I prefer wrenching on the 1Gs. Nice times, what turbo are you running? I've had mine for about 3 years now, got it bone stock with 100k on it. I know I should skip the SAFC and go right to DSMlink....it all depends on funds right now. If I didn't have a baby on the way I would be able to spend more of my snow loot on mods, but instead I'm finishing the babys room. As of right now I just hope to get new tires, ball joints, powdercoat the IC piping, anodize the FMIC, change the BOV(hate the TurboXS!!), and install the 190 fuel pump I have before spring. If things go well I'll also get 550cc injectors, 2G MAF, AFPR, and maybe a new turbo.....either E316G or a 50 trim(and 6?? injectors).

Here's my other "toy". Its really my winter beater/crap hauler, but its a hoot to drive and pretty quick for its size. I've surprised more than a few people off the line with it.

89 740 Turbo wagon running 10psi of boost......I'd run 15psi but the clutch hates it!! I can't help it....I'm a boost junky and I have the plate to prove it!


----------



## nichols (May 17, 2006)

I'm running a FP Red for a turbo right now, which I'm really happy with - for a car that sees more track duty than street duty. You're on the right track with your mod list, and if you want a street car that is an absolute blast to drive, and has enough power to run high 11s on race gas, get an Evo3 16g and never, ever upgrade it. Everyone I know that had a 16g and went bigger eventually regrets it, because you start wrenching on the car more than you drive it. The Evo3 version of that turbo is an incredible combination for the street.

However, your injectors are a little light if you want to just upgrade them once, with an Evo3 or a 50-trim in mind. You're going to need 680s (if I remember correctly) at a minimum to support the max airflow an Evo3 can put out. That's another advantage to DSMLink over the SAFC - you don't need to worry about how mucked up your timing maps get with the SAFC - just set injector comp on DSMLink and be done with it.

I ran mid 11s and probably could have gone faster on the stock 1g BOV, modded for high boost. I have a TiAL now, and I like it a lot.

I'm a moderator for the New England DSM forum (newengdsm.org)- check it out, as there is a TON of good information there in the archives.

Anyway, back to the topic...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is my latest summer toy: 2001 Polaris Scrambler 500 4X4. I'm probably going to sell it soon and buy a Jeep or something. I don't know.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

and another pic...


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

OK here are some more.


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

.my wife and i opened a hot dog shop up mid summer last year , as mild of winter we been having were still selling hotdogs. kind of like a hobby for me..nice location,right on a main road.. so this is kinda like a toy for me..


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a couple of Summer toy's,










This is the ATV Line up, Honda, Foreman, Rancher and a 300 in the back.

And this Pic is of the summer Toys, the old Wood Hauler and the Classic Car.
Ah the Summer GearHead Dream Pic, 
a 78 ford and and a 68 charger 
backlite by the soft glow of the garage lights of a task that is going on well into the night. LOL










enjoy Sublime out.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Sublime welcome from another FTE brother

Toyman


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh so you'll seen my over at FTE also, are you "Toyman" over there also?

yep the Web is getting to be a small small place these day's

sublime out.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Just sold the blue one (06 yz290f mod motor), still have the yellow yz450f se.


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER (Dec 19, 2007)

*My Toy*

1970 Dodge Challenger
440-6 Pack
Plum Crazy Purple


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

jjklongisland;477104 said:


> Nice toys, Huge Mopar fan here, Mopar or No Car baby...
> 
> Once my detached garage is finished being built I finally will be able to own one a Muscle car and play  if it ever snows...
> 
> Here is one my dream cars...


Sweet Bro! I have been a Mopar fan since my parents brought me home from the hospital in a 1965 Chrysler 300 L.tymusic


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I owe my mopar love to watching the Dukes of Hazzard in my feetie pajamas. Also my dad gave me his 74 Cuda before i even could drive. I sold it in High School... What a dope, I know... Regret it every day.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just sold my bike a couple weeks ago :crying: to finish the Camaro. Its getting there now. This pic was taken right after the body was put back together, no motor, trans, interior etc...
Sorry didnt know pics were so big


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

2007 Gulfstream Conquest
32' Fifth Wheel

No boats/bikes for me.. I have a few kayaks and a canoe I take camping though.
I've been drooling over an 08' Mustang Saleen but I can find better ways to spend $50,000 than on a car that will sit in the garage all summer.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

First Time Out;477740 said:


> Here is my latest summer toy: 2001 Polaris Scrambler 500 4X4. I'm probably going to sell it soon and buy a Jeep or something. I don't know.


I used to have that exact same one! Nice wheeler. Be careful jumping it, a friend was jumping mine and split the gearbox in half right at the countershaft sprocket. He was jumping and bottoming out, little farther... little farther, then BANG when it bottomed out. He is an auto mechanic, and his dealership got him polaris parts for cost, but I think he had over $300 into fixing it.

About a yr ago I did the mod to a gearbox out of a explorer 400. Its a bolt in and gives you low range, so you can pull stuff or run big tires better. Nice mod, but not worth the $1100 it cost. I ended up trading it to my brother for a 87 Vette, he still beats on it and loves the low range for pulling fish houses.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

qualitylawncare;478354 said:


> 2007 Gulfstream Conquest
> 32' Fifth Wheel
> 
> No boats/bikes for me.. I have a few kayaks and a canoe I take camping though.
> I've been drooling over an 08' Mustang Saleen but I can find better ways to spend $50,000 than on a car that will sit in the garage all summer.


Thats a nice camper! I sold this one last summer, next one I buy will be a 5'er like yours.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

selser420;476971 said:


> That Camaro is very nice!!!


so who exactly are you refering too? I think a few camaros have been posted. got mine in a calendar 3rd year in a row. it is put out by the Midwest F-Body Association. september this year.

http://www.cafepress.com/mfba.190691863

or direct link to September


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres another one of my summer toys. 2000 Starcraft 17foot bowrider with a 90 merc OB.


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

Donny O.;478500 said:


> so who exactly are you refering too? I think a few camaros have been posted. got mine in a calendar 3rd year in a row. it is put out by the Midwest F-Body Association. september this year.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/mfba.190691863
> 
> or direct link to September


I was referring to Merrimacmill's Camaro although yours is nice too. One of these days I'm going to do a LS? swap into something fun(FD RX7...love the lines of that car!!). Theres a guy with a twin turbo LS1 in a Volvo wagon like mine that is bada$$(search Volvette for vids!)) and I have a buddy with an LS1 in a Nissan 240sx. With exception to the exhaust note it was a super sleeper....now its backhalfed with 4 link/tubs....not much of a sleeper anymore.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

merrimacmill;478516 said:


> Heres another one of my summer toys. 2000 Starcraft 17foot bowrider with a 90 merc OB.


Where do you take it?


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

sublime68charge;478087 said:


> Oh so you'll seen my over at FTE also, are you "Toyman" over there also?
> 
> yep the Web is getting to be a small small place these day's
> 
> sublime out.


Yep, same avatar also.

Toyman


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's my summer toy, walk out the back door with a cold one your there.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

My cuda --My bike


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

440cid 6 pack----now 540cid 6 pack it is sick


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

1 MORE--JUST AFTER A BATH


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Awesome Ride*



IDOCTORTREES;478747 said:


> 1 MORE--JUST AFTER A BATH


Nice ....... bet she flys.....

Al


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

That Cuda is sick...

It belongs on this web site

http://lateral-g.net/


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking good guys.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Two red BMW M3s. One for the track and one for the road. They are at a show in Portsmouth, NH.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

selser420;478644 said:


> I was referring to Merrimacmill's Camaro although yours is nice too. One of these days I'm going to do a LS? swap into something fun(FD RX7...love the lines of that car!!). Theres a guy with a twin turbo LS1 in a Volvo wagon like mine that is bada$$(search Volvette for vids!)) and I have a buddy with an LS1 in a Nissan 240sx. With exception to the exhaust note it was a super sleeper....now its backhalfed with 4 link/tubs....not much of a sleeper anymore.


I wasn't soliciting compliments but thank you. the post right above yours was of a firebird so being a f-body guy I was just making sure you weren't confused which you obviously werent. I have seen some LS1 RX7's at the last track day the club I mentioned had. I have also seen the volvette before.....very nice ride and looks like lots of fun.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

51 Ford Pickup....62 Pontiac


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i got another summer toy a 1987 chevy s10 small block 350 stoked to a 383 ci 498 horse at the tires stock rearend with welded spyders tell it blows then ford 9 inch will post pic when i get my other pc up with the pics which should be by this weekend


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

just found this picture of me on a summer toy


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*Summer toy*

been a while  hope to ride in the spring


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

MOXIE;390387 said:


> 1988 Boston Whaler Montauk


 You gotta love MOXIE


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

A lot of sweet Mopars, gents

Gotta love wesport cars.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Here Is My Toy


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

just sold this one....giant scale radio control plane it's a 50% (half size of real one _) plane called an EDGE 540 aerobatic plane. 275 cc 2 cycle engine


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

*That is a nice plane!*



xtreem3d;488457 said:


> just sold this one....giant scale radio control plane it's a 50% (half size of real one _) plane called an EDGE 540 aerobatic plane. 275 cc 2 cycle engine


How big is that thing? 10'?


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

PITCH;488445 said:


> Here Is My Toy


I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST A PICTURE

IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A 2008 ZO6 CORVETTE


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

PITCH;489041 said:


> I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST A PICTURE
> 
> IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A 2008 ZO6 CORVETTE


My father just bought a 2008 z06 corvette. He got it in red with all the options, even navigation. The thing is rediclously fast.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

image...almost 13 foot wing span.


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

One of my summer toys 01 busa 540 HP has ran 7.20 in the quarter mile at 199 mph not with me on it I'm still learning


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

billet-boy;492186 said:


> One of my summer toys 01 busa 540 HP has ran 7.20 in the quarter mile at 199 mph not with me on it I'm still learning


you can join the NHRA and race pro stock moto.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's my Summer Toy 75hp deutz diesel Stump Cutter


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Now that's a sweet toy bigearl.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

My 1964 Correct Craft American Skier.....










the 37 Chevy


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

*toys*

here is a few i have pics of


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

'06 gixxer 6
















1996 CR250








'05 CRF 50


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok, I had to post a few..........

Me and the boy on the bikes, my buddies Black 71, my Red 72, my 91 Formula, and my Hertz Stang the day I bought it.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

^^^ 305/5sp in the Formula? I got an 02 WS6. Used to have an 87 GTA, and a 95 T/A.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Unfortunately it's a automatic, but it does have a 350 / 5.7 liter vs the 305. Lays it down pretty good, all original but a K & N air filter. I took the picture at my in laws this summer just after she had a bath, my Chevelle is where the power is, I took that pic at our hotel in Goodlettsville TN at a show I attend once a year, the Shelby picture was in the mountains in San Diego right by the original owners house, very nice area !!


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

here is mine 1979 lil red express


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I play with her in the winter too!! Sorry about your neck. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I play with this too!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My wife with her bike. She doubles me sometimes.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Heres one of my toys for the summer
22' bayliner sport boat thats me behind the wheel in both pics


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

heres my last two of my summer ride.
2007 ford mustang yeah its only a v6 but its all I need.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

bossplowguy;503917 said:


> here is mine 1979 lil red express
> 
> View attachment 33837


now thats sick


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Eyesell;503784 said:


> Unfortunately it's a automatic, but it does have a 350 / 5.7 liter vs the 305. Lays it down pretty good, all original but a K & N air filter. I took the picture at my in laws this summer just after she had a bath, my Chevelle is where the power is, I took that pic at our hotel in Goodlettsville TN at a show I attend once a year, the Shelby picture was in the mountains in San Diego right by the original owners house, very nice area !!


did you change the decals on the side? All 350 Formula's said 'Formula 350' on the side I'm pretty sure.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mulcahy mowing, is that picture taken in mass? Is it freshwater laker? I'm just wondering because I can never find a good lake in MA.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

merrimacmill;504258 said:


> mulcahy mowing, is that picture taken in mass? Is it freshwater laker? I'm just wondering because I can never find a good lake in MA.


It's probably a haul for you, but Lake Webster just north of the CT border is great. That's where I put my boat in.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Haven't herd of it, how large is the lake? Fishing? My family is from Otisco Lake up by Syracuse, NY. Its one of the finger lakes and we have a camp up there. I haul my boat on the 6 and a half hour trip over there a couple times a year. And I also go to maine at sebago and highland lakes. But they're both real rocky. Great thing about up in NY theres NO rocks or obstructions on the lake anywhere. And the bass fishing is unbeatable. Same with the tiger muskie fishing.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's my toys


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

highlander316;504249 said:


> did you change the decals on the side? All 350 Formula's said 'Formula 350' on the side I'm pretty sure.


Not after 1990, they just said Formula.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

JD Dave;503933 said:


> My wife with her bike. She doubles me sometimes.


I'd like to see a pic of that!!! lol


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Eyesell;504692 said:


> Not after 1990, they just said Formula.


hmmm, I don't doubt you. Has me intrigued though. I could have sworn I've seen 91/92's w/ the Formula 350 stickers on them. I got a couple books I'm gonna look through and see what I find online just outta my own curiosity.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

1979 Lil Red Express


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

This is my summer-time ride,.. although it's not exactly a toy...


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Alaska Boss;504768 said:


> This is my summer-time ride,.. although it's not exactly a toy...


Now thats a fishin boat!!! Looking for a fishing buddy? lol


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Now that is a serious boat. Looks like it has the forward sloping windows. How do you like having the aluminum hull? Much maintenance? A few guys around here are running aluminum hulls, like the silver streaks or black dogs or pacifics. But theres only a couple. Seems to be more of a west coast thing. Looks awsome!


----------



## giffordious (Jan 5, 2008)

*The cruiser*

The M/V SeaScape, my 1966 27' Uniflite Express Cruiser.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

weeman97;390666 said:


> 2001 Black Bullitt #4403 1 of 1818 light bolt ons.


Thats nice  We just got an 04 DSG Mach 1 with 11k on it for my g/f. She drives an 01 GTP coupe around all the time so this is her fun car, if the other one isnt really fun already i guess  Besides an 03+ cobra, the things got some good power for a stock car, probably wont do too much to it for a while, headers, exhaust, intake, gears, wheels and springs. I modify every other car i own already so i dont want to get into major stuff with the mustang yet, i still want an 02 WS6 that i wont buy until i have the new garage built... Ill be looking forward to Ford vs GM days at the local tracks. thats if she learns how to drive a manual sometime soon


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

merrimacmill;504258 said:


> mulcahy mowing, is that picture taken in mass? Is it freshwater laker? I'm just wondering because I can never find a good lake in MA.


It's lake Sunapee it's in New Hampshire its a great lake about 8 miles long 3 harbors to dock at with restaurants right on the water with boat parking and lots of shops to walk around when your off the boat. water is so clean you can drink it. I have a house 5 miles from the lake. its a great place to go in the summer and ski at mount sunapee in the winter.

great fishing also ever fish for lake salmon? good stuff!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

highlander316;454152 said:


> 02 ws6 6sp. Has right around 34k on her I think. This is my 3rd T/A. Corsa catback, Eibach lowering springs, SLP lid, SLP strut bar, expensive ass good year F1s, 15% tint, Eclipse headunit and Polk Audio speakers. Sits most of the time as I can't find time to drive her (most places we go at night I wouldn't think of parking the car at :angry: and during the day I'm in my truck)


Thats exactly how i feel.. Thats exactly the car i want to get in the next year, if it turns up missing you know where to find it  i love the red ones too


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

custom turbo kit on a 99 protege, lol super sleeper.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mulcahy mowing;505841 said:


> great fishing also ever fish for lake salmon? good stuff!


I've never been fishing for lake salmon. Thats something I've always wanted to do, where are you catching them and what are you using in terms of bait and method? I've heard that sebago lake is great up in ME. But I've also herd that its going way down hill in terms of salmon.

I fish in upstate NY for Large and small mouth bass, walleye, brown trout, rainbow trout, brook trout, pickrel, jack perch, and finally the big daddy of them all the Tiger Muskie. Now those are some mean fishes. Freak me out a little to much though. I like having fingers.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

merrimacmill;504794 said:


> Now that is a serious boat. Looks like it has the forward sloping windows. How do you like having the aluminum hull? Much maintenance? A few guys around here are running aluminum hulls, like the silver streaks or black dogs or pacifics. But theres only a couple. Seems to be more of a west coast thing. Looks awsome!


There's pro's & con's both ways comparing aluminum/fiberglass. All things being equal, aluminum boats tend to be lighter, thus faster & more economical, are much easier to repair-modify (cut & weld), but are louder, and will eventually crack, no matter how well they are built. Also aluminum tends to "sweat" on the inside more, if it's left bare. Electrolysis tends to attack a metal boat more than fiberglass as well, but if you keep good zincs on it, it's not an issue. This boat is used as a charter fishing boat for halibut, which get over 500 lbs, but we also catch all sorts of things, because you never know what's swiming around in the ocean,.... this was an all-woman crew & catch, weighing in at close to 2 tons of fish,...:waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Women & big fish*

Don't ask me why,... but women always catch the big ones,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Not wanting to hi-jack this thread,.. but this is what I do with my "summer toy".... ocean-fresh king salmon is about as good as it gets,...:salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Other fish*

Sometimes we catch other fish... like rockfish which come in all sorts of colors,... and sometimes you get 2-for-one,.. if something else is trying to eat your fish before you can even get it reeled in,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Really big fish*

Sometimes the fish are harder to get out of the boat than what it was to get them in,....:salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Weird things*

Then there's the occasional non-fish type thing that we catch.... like an octopus,.. :salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Other fish's lunch*

Then sometimes we find out what the fish had for breakfast,... like this lingcod that swallowed a small octopus just before we caught it,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*And live breakfast*

And last year someone caught a halibut that spit out it's breakfast right after we got it onboard,... and it's breakfast started walking around on the deck,... this little rock crab !!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*2 fish with one hook!*

Sometimes the salmon get so thick, you can catch them without a hook... this guy got one with his hook & another at the same time that wrapped the line around it's gills trying to eat the same bait,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Last of the fish stories,...*

And then sometimes you get things that look like they lived 2 million years ago,... like skates (rays),... or "fish" that are too big to catch,... it's always an adventure,... :salute::waving:


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;505842 said:


> Thats exactly how i feel.. Thats exactly the car i want to get in the next year, if it turns up missing you know where to find it  i love the red ones too


sweet. She's always for sale if your interested. Has to go eventually, I wanna buy a house soon. Been driving the car lately since there is no salt or cinders on the ground.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I sold my ATV a few weeks back, so this is my last "toy". It's only a toy because it doesn't see a work, dirt, or mud. I'm going to be doing some work to it this spring.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Second pic. I'm going to buy a new bumper soon. I'm tired of looking at that dent on the left. It's the only flaw on the truck. I tree jumped out at me one night.:crying:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Prof Touch L&L;504697 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of that!!! lol


It's not pretty. LOL


----------



## Dartsport (Nov 26, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my summer fun!!


----------



## selser420 (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks slow LOL! Whats it run?


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

*our Summer Toys...*


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

merrimacmill;505883 said:


> I've never been fishing for lake salmon. Thats something I've always wanted to do, where are you catching them and what are you using in terms of bait and method? I've heard that sebago lake is great up in ME. But I've also herd that its going way down hill in terms of salmon.
> 
> I fish in upstate NY for Large and small mouth bass, walleye, brown trout, rainbow trout, brook trout, pickrel, jack perch, and finally the big daddy of them all the Tiger Muskie. Now those are some mean fishes. Freak me out a little to much though. I like having fingers.


catch lake salmon right in lake sunapee off the great island (one of the two islands in the lake) there are a few different ways and different baits depending on the time of year and the water temp trolling mostly in late summer early fall with lures.

its scary catching fish like that I go shore casting on the vineyard for blue fish every year on chapaquitic freaky when one of those babys jumps out of the water at you.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

sebago lake is awsome


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

My summer toys...One I leave at Table Rock the other one stays with me


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

That thing must get up and move. I love the sound of those high powered 2 stroke opti's when they're cranking down the lake at like 60. What do you have a 225, 250? Nice boat.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SteveJ;506718 said:


> *our Summer Toys...*


Got any more pics of the Camaro?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

nice boats :drool:


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

a few summer toys and my shop which is climate controlled year round


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

few more


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

First Time Out;507192 said:


> Got any more pics of the Camaro?


Here ya go...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Case580M;507265 said:


> few more


so which ones are yours? All 3 07 cobras? wtf, most people are happy with one lol


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm... I like the one on the lift better.


----------



## Dartsport (Nov 26, 2006)

selser420;506709 said:


> Looks slow LOL! Whats it run?


 Usually 9.50 to 9.65et in the 1/4 mile, 137 to 141 mph. Best et of 9.458 in the 1/4 mile. Should go a little faster this summer.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SteveJ;507322 said:


> Here ya go...


That is the nicest car I have ever seen. I'm serious too. That is just sweet.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

First Time Out;507389 said:


> That is the nicest car I have ever seen. I'm serious too. That is just sweet.


Your right that is a VERY nice car. I've got the exact car. Same color, same stripes, same year, same model. Only difference is, mines stock with the numbers matching 327. I would have liked to do something like that to mine, but I just couldn't bare doing that to a numbers matching car. Or a first gen. camaro. I've been restoring mine for over a year now, and I'm almost done. I still have to finish up putting in the tranny, steering colum, seats, and work out a few body alignment issues as you can see by the hood in this picture. I've posted it before, but for comparisons sake heres mine.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Here are a couple of mine.. all car related lol

My 99 Grand Prix, hood was off my brothers 00 4 door, i dont want it black and always need too much new business equipment to fork over 4-6k for a professional color bending paint job.. maybe in 09: ) We go out to Norwalk, Ohio every year in the spring to race. Since my g/f races the silver one, im now considering a 30+ ft gooseneck trailer to throw both of them on instead of always having to drive one and trailer the other.

The silver one has run [email protected], stock timing still, cam/headers/exhaust, 3.0" s/c pulley.

My black one has run [email protected], some problems on the run, has a s2 cam, headers, intercooler, ported stock blower, 2.60" s/c pulley, lots of other little stuff. Im swapping out for stage 3 cnc heads, s3 cam and a newer model supercharger soon. The blower is maxed out at 12~psi boost. New one should do 15+

http://image53.webshots.com/653/7/36/15/2894736150036233031RvVuQJ_ph.jpg


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mine and the g/f silver 2001 Grand Prix


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Her summer wheels, 17x8" Forgeline 2piece 17lb each w/ 245/45/zr17 goodyear tires









The g/f "toy" car, its still stock 04 Mustang Mach 1, 10k miles, shes got her mustang so next is my 98-02 Trans am : )


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

1969 nova SS big block with nitrous. had it out side in december when we were having one of our 55 degree days with rain. had to wait till the rain was done till she come out of the garage,been painted now for over 10 years and never got wet..


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

And a couple more (motor shots)...


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

And another...


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Heres a pic of what she looked like when I got her...


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

And this is one on the trailer with my old Duramax CC pullin it...


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Alleghenypaving....

What motor are you running in that nova?!?!?!


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

merrimacmill;507413 said:


> Your right that is a VERY nice car. I've got the exact car. Same color, same stripes, same year, same model. Only difference is, mines stock with the numbers matching 327. I would have liked to do something like that to mine, but I just couldn't bare doing that to a numbers matching car. Or a first gen. camaro. I've been restoring mine for over a year now, and I'm almost done. I still have to finish up putting in the tranny, steering colum, seats, and work out a few body alignment issues as you can see by the hood in this picture. I've posted it before, but for comparisons sake heres mine.


LOL if mine was MN, I wouldn't have done that either. I just had to if you know what I mean. That camaro is very nice. And if it is perfect matching # it's worth payuppayup


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*Outlaw Street Stock Class*


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

merrimacmill;506947 said:


> That thing must get up and move. I love the sound of those high powered 2 stroke opti's when they're cranking down the lake at like 60. What do you have a 225, 250? Nice boat.


It's a 200 opti with a 10" rite hite jackplate....on a cool day with a light load and just myself it runs about 74 on gps. Its had all the good stuff done to it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

purpleranger519;507740 said:


> It's a 200 opti with a 10" rite hite jackplate....on a cool day with a light load and just myself it runs about 74 on gps. Its had all the good stuff done to it.


I've never seen a jack plate used on an outboard that big before. How much speed did it add to the boat? I've got a 2000 starcraft fiberglass 1700 bowrider with a 90 hp merc. Not quite the same caliber as your boat, but its good to bomb around the lake in once and awhile. The
fastest I can get it to go it 45 mph while I'm alone. The boat weighs about 1800 pounds. When I'm going 45 I've got the motor trimmed so high that I can hear the prop start to come out of the water a little bit. When I go to turn I have to trim down slightly so the rpm's don't over rev. And only the back 1/3rd of the boat is in the water. BUT as always, I would just love to get a few extra MPH out of it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;507324 said:


> so which ones are yours? All 3 07 cobras? wtf, most people are happy with one lol


Red convert is gone still have the others.

Orange car on lift is one I am restoring a 1970 Boss 302 other cars are in my other garage for winter. Keep the truck and plow tractor in shop to keep them warm. Never have to worry about cold startups


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

alleghenypaving;507455 said:


> 1969 nova SS big block with nitrous.


Runnin a Caddy powered Nova huh?

Can't say I've seen more than one or two of those in a Chevy muscle car...

472 or 500 cube?


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Case580M;507265 said:


> few more


Real nice cars. ya gotta love them Cobra's


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Does not seem to get used enough

21' Boston Whaler Outrage = The Fishing Machine


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

And this is my Baby...
a 1972 Mako 19' I have been slowly restoring it for the last year and a half.
It has been in my family since new and I just can't let it go it's got lot's of sentimental value and yes that's me driving the Dinghy out to her. I was about 7 years old.


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

hey steve j , we put a 1970 cadilac 500 engine in her,we took the 396 out and stuck it on the shelf till we see what this caddy engine would do. as of today this engine runs and handles the( nos) real nice.really low low torque were getting out of this caddy. you figure those engines pulled a led sled around,this nova is light.lot of stock horse out of the old caddy engines.we ever blow the caddy up, thinking of putting one of those 502 in .the 396 is a keep sake if we want to ever go stock.:salute: B&B you know your engines,it's a 500 eary one more horse.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

alleghenypaving;508300 said:


> hey B&B you know your engines, it's a 500 eary one more horse.


 Yea I know a little about the hot rod stuff too ap. Nova looks good!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

well i sold the last summer project from page 1 (or 2 i cant remember) and bought this one for this summer...its a small step up i would say...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I love it dirt digger. Those old IHs are tanks.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

merrimacmill;507758 said:


> I've never seen a jack plate used on an outboard that big before. How much speed did it add to the boat? I've got a 2000 starcraft fiberglass 1700 bowrider with a 90 hp merc. Not quite the same caliber as your boat, but its good to bomb around the lake in once and awhile. The
> fastest I can get it to go it 45 mph while I'm alone. The boat weighs about 1800 pounds. When I'm going 45 I've got the motor trimmed so high that I can hear the prop start to come out of the water a little bit. When I go to turn I have to trim down slightly so the rpm's don't over rev. And only the back 1/3rd of the boat is in the water. BUT as always, I would just love to get a few extra MPH out of it. Any suggestions?


It sure sounds to me like some adjustment in motor height would help. A jackplate not only would help with a hole-shot but the topend as well. A 4" or 6" would be plenty for that boat. Look at your storage too, keep the heavier stuff in the back if possible and lifevest and lighter stuff up front.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

purpleranger519;508639 said:


> It sure sounds to me like some adjustment in motor height would help. A jackplate not only would help with a hole-shot but the topend as well. A 4" or 6" would be plenty for that boat. Look at your storage too, keep the heavier stuff in the back if possible and lifevest and lighter stuff up front.


Ya, I store everything in the back like the batteries, pumps, safety gear, and all that. I keep the lifevests under the seats and up front under the bow seats is usually just line. I can get an extra mph if I have my 200 pound friend sit in the back seat instead of the passenger seat.

Is the motor just as secure on one of those things. I don't want it falling off lol .


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

merrimacmill;508853 said:


> Ya, I store everything in the back like the batteries, pumps, safety gear, and all that. I keep the lifevests under the seats and up front under the bow seats is usually just line. I can get an extra mph if I have my 200 pound friend sit in the back seat instead of the passenger seat.
> 
> Is the motor just as secure on one of those things. I don't want it falling off lol .


Yes. Lol. It's secure you don't need to worry about it falling off.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Buddy`s Summer toys
Black twin turbo,billet rods,billetcrank,2 cp3`s,ported heads,lowered 4" 8080# 4x4 lowered dually,runs 12.1 at 121 mph (my baby) hints the name timlb703
2003 Corvette Z06 2,100 miles
1987 Buick Grand National 27K
1967 Ford Mustang 56K orignal miles straight 6
1993 Corvette convertible 19K
1984 Olds 36K
Summer Truck 2007 Duramax 4x4 w/a couple of goodies
2006 Kawasaki Brute Force 4x4 w/lots of go fast parts
Thanks Dan


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

Tuxx;517692 said:


> Here are some pics of my Buddy`s Summer toys
> Black twin turbo,billet rods,billetcrank,2 cp3`s,ported heads,lowered 4" 8080# 4x4 lowered dually,runs 12.1 at 121 mph (my baby) hints the name timlb703
> 2003 Corvette Z06 2,100 miles
> 1987 Buick Grand National 27K
> ...


where do you race that truck? is it on a particular wknd? It would be blast to watch real trucks like that drag race.


----------



## timlb703 (Oct 18, 2007)

The truck is in holland Mi as we speak. Mercant auto for bigger turbo housings. i raced it at a drag strip close to holland mi last year it was close to the freeway you may know it. It was the nicest track I have ever been to.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

US 131 raceway?

here are my play toys
2001 twin turbo cummins, currently torn down for a cam and springs
YZ125
Kubota ZD28
Kubota BX24
Kubota B2400
old 92 Arctic cat prowler (good for times when Im not plowing



















Ian


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

thats all
Ian


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

i love the grand national posted....i want one of those cars in the worst way


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

At the cabin.


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

*The Blower Shop 871*

Here are some pictures of my new billet case 871 blower. It's going on my .040 over 455 Pontiac, which will go in my pro street 1969 Firebird. I will post pictures of the car when it warms up enough to bring it home.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The Blower Shop makes some nice super high quality components. You'll be most happy with it.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Updated. Kawi Jet Ski, Nordic Jet Boat and BBC w/Dyers 8-71 with Home made EFI plate and bugcatcher that is going in before this Summer.
T.J.
www.tjsperformance.com


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

My summer toy , 2001 honda 400ex with 440 kit, 14 tooth front sprocket for torque.








my summer toy landing (Once I saw how hard it lands in the picture I kind of refrain from jumping it so much)








pic of it with the tires off the foreman (definitely helps in the mud)










My buddys predator and mine in the creek


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

2003 100th Anniversary FXD Super Glide


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

TJS what are the specs for that blower motor? That thing looks awsome, I wish that my blown 470 Pontiac was ready to go.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

merrimacmill;448856 said:


> Heres one of my summer toys. Its for sale right now. WAY to fast, I saw 81 mph this year


LOL 81MPH MY A$$, Ya maybe by looking at the speedo on the ski. Those thing are off by a mile if you wanna no the true speed GPS or radar gun are the only way to do it.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is last years summer toy!!!








*1995 XP 800 LIMITED* She took a 4th at Nationals!

This is the new toy for this summer!!!








*1996 XP 800 OPEN* Still workin on the last odds and ends but she should be blowing smoke here soon!!

Both of these boats are built from the ground up. The only thing that is still original is the hull.Everything else is either aftermarket or custom built!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is the done picture of my camaro. The other one is my Vette. Other summer toy a 06' GSXR 1000.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76700&highlight=camaro


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

My summer fun here pics of me



















i want this:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I added this last July, its a 2008 Honda VFR800 Interceptor.
So far this year I have put on a Devil Racing Exhaust and am currently in the Market for a new Corbin seat.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JPMAKO;768463 said:


> currently in the Market for a new Corbin seat.


Have you ever sat on one before? IMO they are the most uncomfortable seats ever made.
Very nice bike though, should be fun


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

NBI Lawn;768506 said:


> Have you ever sat on one before? IMO they are the most uncomfortable seats ever made.
> Very nice bike though, should be fun


Yes I have, my Neighbor has a Corbin on his 1998 VFR and we trade bikes almost every time we ride. The Corbin is a little firmer but for long rides it is much more comfortable than stock. I am also looking into a Sargeant seat as well. What are your recommendations for seats?

Jason


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

Couple old pics of my only summer toys at the moment:


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

06 gsxr 1000


----------

